# Clomid and Clearblue Digital Fertility Monitor



## jclewis80 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi girls,

I have just bough a Clearblue Digital Monitor rather pricy at £120 including the test sticks! 

I've been reading the booklet and it says that if you are on Clomid then you should consult your doctor first, I have just googled and seen that it might not work whilst on Clomid - have I just wasted all that money?! Had anyone been using or do you use?

Thanks!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think its because clomid can cause raised LH levels, so you may get highs a bit early in your cycle. Many people on clomid use the monitor sucessfully though


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Do you have PCOS? This can also cause false results

Nikki xx


----------



## jclewis80 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Vicky thanks for the info I'll give it a go for next month and see what happens....
Nikki, no I don't have PCOS I just wasn't ovulating at all so I got put on Clomid.
Thanks girls
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

OPKs and fertility monitors detect the LH surge just before ovulation...you should usually ovulate around 36hrs after a definite positive result (although ovulation can happen anywhere between 12-48hrs after the surge)

Also, clomid can effect OPKs (and other fertility monitors) if you use them too soon after the last clomid pill...

http://www.ovulation-calculator.com/ovulation-tests/clomid-opks.htm

"Clomid (Serophene/clomiphene citrate) can cause a false positive in OPKs if taken too soon after finishing the prescription. According to most of the manufacturers you should wait at least 3 days before using an OPK. If you take Clomid days 3-7 you can begin testing on day 10. If you take it 5-9, you should wait until day 12"

Here's some more info....

http://www.ovulation-calculator.com/ovulation-tests/opk-faq.htm

"What is the best time of day to take the ovulation test?

Unlike pregnancy tests, morning (first morning urine) is not the best time to collect samples for ovulation tests, as LH is synthesized in your body early in the morning and will not appear in your urine until the afternoon. The ideal time to test is in the afternoon, around 2pm, though testing may safely take place from 10am to early evening.

Q: Should I take the test the same time every day?

Yes, be sure to test at the same time each day. Also, reduce your liquid intake around 2 hours before testing as a diluted liquid sample can prevent or hinder LH detection"

Hope that helps....lots of luck  
Natasha

/links


----------



## jclewis80 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Natasha,

Thank so much for the info - I will have a look at those websites now.

Fingers crossed! 
xx


----------

